# Proper thickness on a Jewelry Box



## jerbone (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like I got talked into building something else for the wife that I have never done. I am in the planning stages of building a smallish jewelry box/cabinet. It will stand about 16" high, 10" deep and 14" wide. I plan to have five drawers in the middle with hinged sides that swing out to hang necklaces and the such on.

My question is what would be an appropriate thickness for the carcass? Also what thickness for the drawer? I am looking for a proper ratio or such that will be pleasing to the eye.

As always thank you for sharing your skills and experience with a new guy!

JJ


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would make the box and drawer fronts out of 1/2" material and the drawer box out of 3/8"


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

There was an alternate methods build thread a while back that included a jewelry box similar to the one you are talking about. Carcass was 1/2" wood. Started here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/alternate-methods-challenge-29851/


----------



## jerbone (Jan 29, 2013)

Perfect, thank you guys!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like mine about 3/8" or less*

This is one that's about 5/16". They get too clubby and start to look like cabinets rather than "jewelry" boxes. JMO. This one brought tears to the recipient, so I figure that's good enough....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this one is 1/4" wall thickness*

dimensions are 14" X 13" X 6" from Honduran Rosewood


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Find the hardware you want to use first, then make sure the thicknesses you choose will work with the hardware.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

This ones 3/4" but beveled to 3/8ths where the lids set in.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> If it were me I would make the box and drawer fronts out of 1/2" material and the drawer box out of 3/8"


Me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

